#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-18
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I've lost the link... where is the pi2 and ubuntu wiki area?
<phillw> flexiondotorg:
<phillw> (01:51:21) phillw: ARRGHH!!! Why is so hard to find the rasp pi2 area for ubuntu?!!!!!
<phillw> (01:53:28) wxl: phillw: i don't think there is one!
<phillw> (02:10:48) phillw: wxl: You are on receiving of a big, full blown in NEON signs bollocking... https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<phillw> feel free to kick Walter at any chance.... I got it via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#News :D and I will kick Walter each day!!!
<wxl> phillw: i'll get to making a proper page for it shortly
<wxl> wiki folks work your magic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RaspberryPi
<wxl> ahem phillw
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-21
<wxl> alternates haven't been building; should get new ones today
<wxl> …in about 2 hours
<wxl> phillw: heh rkeene came on and did something witht hte syscalls such that root had only read only access XD
<phillw> wxl: he he :)
<phillw> well, that would stop them deleting /etc :P
<wxl> yeah hehehehe
<wxl> OH
<wxl> i'm on the wrong channel again aren't i?
<MrBIOS> re, anybody here at ubucon and/or SCALE?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-22
<MrBIOS> any lubuntu folks participating here at UbuCon here at SCALE?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-23
<ianorlin> hey MrBIOS
<MrBIOS> o/
<ianorlin> where are you know
<ianorlin> I am at upscale
<ianorlin> I am not quite sure who you are not at irc
<ianorlin> mrbios who are you ?
<MrBIOS> ianorlin: I’m not on site at the conference center anymore, and am just an interested community member
<ianorlin> ah I know I don't like how that happens
<ianorlin> coming tommrowo?
<MrBIOS> I’m staying at a dump a few miles from the conference center because I screwed up ;)
<MrBIOS> yeah I’ll be there tomorrow morning
<ianorlin> only a few miles
<ianorlin> lucky I have to go home all the way to torrance
<MrBIOS> at least it’s cheap…not that I’m paying
<MrBIOS> I flew down from San Jose
<MrBIOS> how is upscale?
<ianorlin> good
<ianorlin> what session did you go to at ubucon any otf the unconfernce
<MrBIOS> ianorlin: I wasn’t at any of the unconferences, sadly.
<MrBIOS> I was there this morning for the first part of the plenary
<ianorlin> ah ok you weren't in mine about how it seems lots of wiki stuff is frgamented
<ianorlin> also this might be better in ubuntu-us-ca if you are part of that team
<ianorlin> would really like more lubuntu people in there
<MrBIOS> ianorlin:  I have the same complaint
<MrBIOS> it’s a problem in a lot of internal corporate wikis too
<MrBIOS> same problem where I work
<MrBIOS> ianorlin: I am not, but I can always join
<phillw> Hi, anyone else running xenial with the 4.4 kernel?
<wxl> i'd appreciate it if someone could chekc bug 1537334 in non-xenial versions and other flavors
<ubot93> bug 1537334 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Lxde panel menu icon overlapped by shourtcuts on RTL langauge interface" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537334
<MrBIOS> re
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-24
<phillw> tsimonq2: ping
<tsimonq2> phillw: present, what do you require?
<phillw> tsimonq2: would you like to be the 1st person to have a linuxpadawan/padawan cloak?
<Unit193> Perhaps this would be better off in #linuxpadawan?
<tsimonq2> phillw: I would like to, but when I get Ubuntu Membership, I want that cloak, so only if that can happen :)
<tsimonq2> prolly Unit193, but I'm not in #linuxpadawan
<tsimonq2> maybe offtopic :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: oh, are no longer wxl's padawan?
<tsimonq2> phillw: well I am, I just want to have the membership cloak when I get it :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: basically I am saying yes, but I want the Ubuntu cloak when I get membership, so I am saying if I get this cloak, I just don't want it to interfere when that time comes, that's all :)
<phillw> freenode will change cloaks for you.
<tsimonq2> alright then, hit me :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-17
<KuzanTheSergal> Yo anyone on here that can help a guy out with a little problem?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-20
<mazinga> Hi I'm on lxqt zesty and have noticed a few small bugs. Should I report them here?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-15
<krytarik> VikingRedwolf: https://help.github.com/articles/about-commit-email-addresses/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I need to read that
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Thanks, krytarik
<krytarik> Sure.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it seems I already did that :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://zoom.us/j/377773578
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wrong chat...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I've done some work moving things over to the Phab wiki and reworking some stuff
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu 17.04 reaches End of Life, upgrade to 17.10 now! http://lubuntu.me/zesty-eol/ | Lubuntu Development | Now testing  Bionic Beaver dailies | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: https://bugs.launchpad.net/artful-backports/+bug/1743334
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1743334 in artful-backports "Please backport spectre-meltdown-checker 0.29-1 (universe) from bionic" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> tsimonq2: why not backport to all supported releases?
<lubot> MikolajczakMarcin was added by: MikolajczakMarcin
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @MikolajczakMarcin, o/
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Ok... Erasinf Deepin.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> told ya...
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> so beautiful so transparency so... LAG
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Lets see the next one...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Install HaikuOS / BeOS! Be a man! 😁
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x300) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3472
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> QubeOS
<lubot> <brli7848> Who would even try a distro filled with bloatware as Deepin...
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I better turn on my zx spectrum
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @brli7848, Well now i know what is offering and have an opinion
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, Indeed
<lubot> <brli7848> yeah, be that in a VM...?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I ever test con real hard
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Deepin didn't work in a vm for me
<lubot> <brli7848> IIRC is due to silly 3D requirement of the CompizFusion...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Not sure if it uses compiz, it's Gnome based. So Mutter.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Anyway, it's sloooow
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> So slow
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Around two gigs of RAM con desktop only
<lubot> <brli7848> But, really, be honest, who cares...the team begins with strong ambition on commercial market...where they'd rather reinvent lots of software into a Chinese-flavoured style...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yup
<lubot> <brli7848> Copy and mix Windows' sidebar UI with Apple's dock...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Unlike Lubuntu, the team who uses the other's work because we're lazy af 😂
<lubot> <brli7848> well, tons of I-don't-know-what-they-done things...
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I miss Mandrake xD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Damn, I need to finish the next wallpaper
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, Oohhh
<lubot> <brli7848> you still have Mageia XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I miss my old RedHat
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> And Suse ... Was my first
<lubot> <brli7848> You should all use LFS! Be a man!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> But now...
<lubot> <brli7848> build your very own optimized distro! //
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @brli7848, With Vim!
<lubot> <brli7848> lol
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Muy distro: a window manager, doom and a mp3 player
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x392) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3473
<lubot> <brli7848> use only mpd and you're done...
<lubot> <brli7848> don't even need a gui for player //
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, Naaah. Using a window manager is being a pussy 😂
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Oh my... 😭
<lubot> <brli7848> @VikingRedwolf, ConsoleMan? Is that you?😂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<lubot> <brli7848> people should ultimately working with only ttys, there is no need to mess around X or Wayland or whatsoever the problematic graphic card/driver issues.
<lubot> <brli7848> you'll gain a very pure experience with Linux itself. WITH VIM!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @brli7848, Designers included XD
<lubot> <brli7848> yeah, remember the good old days with ANSI arts?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ooh god YES!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I even still have an ASCII mail signature
<lubot> <brli7848> there is no need to go beyond 8-bit!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Hm, good idea, I just thought of Artful first...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Damn right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin, Yo!
<lubot> Jacob Kim was added by: Jacob Kim
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @brli7848, Well as i said before, i turn on my zx spectrum and try to load a cassette...
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Hi guys
<lubot> <brli7848> 👍😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Exclusive! New Lubuntu wallpaper!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o___o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/BjlUn4L.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YES
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I LOVE IT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> MASTERPIECE
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> admit it, you'd use it XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ._.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I WOULD THOUGH XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's a bird ._.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x432) https://i.imgur.com/Ao0ESZU.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> why your display is 25610561 : 2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (two monitors)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ah
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Oh man
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, I know. You're touched.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Thats a work of pure genius
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can't help being SO creative sometimes XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf SVG diffs 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> http://phab.lubuntu.me/R5:aac7849503da244eae98cc3e25f322cf8f107d40
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Pure tears of joy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> 😍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf What do you think? http://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> Why we can’t react with emojis on phab? :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can
<lubot> <tsimonq2> `:EMOJINAME`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just like in Telegram
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> Not just use emoji
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> react with emoji as on github
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> dunno
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 279x177) https://i.imgur.com/75sRQG9.jpg You CAN award a token though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Seems like the same sort of thing
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> But emojis would make contributing to Lubuntu much more attractive to teenagers XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then implement it! :P
<lubot> <brli7848> (Sticker, 512x498) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3480
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Promise me we can do a really great April Fool's joke with those logos :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, I like it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Then give me logos :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> http://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what variables can you show in that dialog?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lots
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wherever there's text
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> with those I added will suffice, unles you consider some important ones
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I also need you to replace the symlinks in that source code to be actual good icons :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the drive free space is the only tricky one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what symlinks?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Go into the images dir for this source code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Those are the icons
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I had them symlinked to the Lubuntu one for now but they should be replaced eventually
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I still have no idea what you're talking about
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> for that dialog?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-about/tree/master/images
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ok, I  agree, we need real icons there
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> give a day to finish them, I'm still working on the wallpaper
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> then we can test it creating a .desktop file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do it, just replace those keeping the exact file names and it'll automatically update 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wfm
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it will also need an icon itself ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the "ABOUT" icon XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right now that's just the Lubuntu icon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yeah @VikingRedwolf whatever you see fit
<lubot> <Schyken> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3481.mp4
<lubot> <Schyken> This should be the icon
<lubot> <Schyken> Or the Uganda icon. Because once you know what your system is about, then you know de wae
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Uganda? The  country? O.
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
<lubot> <Schyken> The place where everyone knows de wae
<lubot> <Schyken> (Photo, 960x705) https://i.imgur.com/sRTN9Lu.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3483.webp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf So I have to convert this UI file to Python so it can dynamically read the things
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aye
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> SIMON!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hai
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I was thinking...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes? ._.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We shouldn't use physical icons or anything
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We should use 16 px sized glyphs from the system
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what if anybody changes his theme?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> icons must reflect that change, or the colour
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, ok.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Works for me.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I can look for the needed names xdg-compliant
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, please do.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ok, I can do that now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm making progress :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and I'm sure there's a widget or simething to place named system icons anywhere
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, really?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Really really
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> SHOW MEH!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-about
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When you launch main.py, the window shows up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And when you click Close, the window disappears :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But first you have to run `make`
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> icon naming added: http://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I recommend 16px size glyphs for that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> AND for the logo you can use a bitmap, or another 64px icon, name "start-here-lubuntu"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> better just "start-here"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> or a picture of walter's face
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-16
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @VikingRedwolf i heard from @tsimonq2 that you were in charge of the design and aesthetics
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Hwat
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 16x16) https://i.imgur.com/xBSTrQc.jpg this is a glyph
<lubot> <Schyken> Yeah
<lubot> <Schyken> And like
<lubot> <Schyken> Ew
<lubot> <Schyken> :3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> elaborate
<lubot> <Schyken> I'm not a fan, ignore me :p
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> why? I like to hear all opinions. I insist
<lubot> <Schyken> The solution is a complete icon set, but of course, people don't make those nowadays :)
<lubot> <Schyken> Or use them, rather.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Papirus is complete
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, One of the few.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also Box has a wide support for many needs
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and we need icons though 😐
<lubot> <Schyken> (Sticker, 512x399) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3485
<lubot> <Schyken> You do you man. :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but we're supposed to need sex too, and here I am, like a forbiden meteorite    o____o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf I'm pretty much done...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (with the program)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, still have tiny things to do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wanna see a prototype?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yer!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Screenshot!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3487.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not 100% done yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But pretty close
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thoughts? Suggestions?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, the glyphs 😊
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But it looks awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, I still need to figure those out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Any suggestions are welcome, man
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf And the best part? All of the logic is in Python 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Not much. It looks like my mockup.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, ❤️
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Maybe adding a bit of padding to that window.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> The icons and logo are too close to the border. But nice anyway.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Let me finish up the logic for the specs and I'll do some tweaking on those
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Of course.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf So the hard drive is a bit tricky, I think.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Someone could have more than one hard drive
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They could even have /home on a different directory
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, that's what agaida explained to me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Should I just search for the mounted top-level directories and display those?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> About what free space really is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (`/`, `/home`, etc.?)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We could miss that one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can replace it with "hostname" if that's OK with you?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Or maybe we could use the whole disk percentage.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hostname sounds great.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But what if someone has multiple disks? :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll replace hard drive space with hostname
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because like I said, hard drive space is tricky
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hostname it is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool cool
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> And my phone number 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf What icon should be used for the hostname?
<lubot> dawz0r was added by: dawz0r
<lubot> <dawz0r> jjjmm
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @dawz0r, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, damn, let me search for one
<lubot> <dawz0r> Hello. I am an long time user of xubuntu. I decided to give lubuntu a try. The installation intro was only partial translated to swedish. Is this something I can help with?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the installation itself is part of the Ubiquity project, same as Xubuntu's
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> have you joined the LoCo Team?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-se/
<lubot> <dawz0r> Ok. No. I have never contributed to anything. Must start somewhere:)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there's information there about where and what to join in :)
<lubot> <dawz0r> Great thanx!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you're welcome
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> how's the beautiful Sweden this morning?
<lubot> <dawz0r> Lots of snow today. I live in the south so we have not had mutch snow this winter. But today we got 10 cm
<lubot> <dawz0r> Where you from?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @dawz0r hi :D
<lubot> <dawz0r> @Jacob Kim, Hello. Glad to join the group.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @dawz0r, 😍
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @dawz0r, I'm in the sunny Spain for now 🙂
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i just joined recent;y also, and i want to contribute to the art/aesthetics of lubuntu if i can
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, Then we might be in touch, Jacob. I'm the artwork guy.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @VikingRedwolf yeah i heard from @tsimonq2 that you are in charge of the artworks
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i read through the chat and saw some of your window designs, and i think i like it :D
<lubot> <dawz0r> @VikingRedwolf, Nice. that is where I dream om going this time of year:)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, Thanks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @dawz0r, Yayyy
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Well, I might visit a friend in Göteborg next year. I'm snow-friendly 😁
<lubot> <dawz0r> Time to get some dinner done for my doughter. I am on parental leave. See you around!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Bon apetit
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> SIMON!!
<gilir> redwolf: I'm here if you want :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh nice :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> well, I have a couple questions
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we create an artwork  package every release, so they're different ones, right? I mean, if I remove all that "useless" stuff in the latest one (bionic), previous releases won't be affected, will they?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> my idea is to remove the "lubuntu" compatibility folder, the "box1, box2, box9..." folders, all the community wallpapers, and former release wallies. is it possible? artwork is too huge now
<gilir> no, it's only here for people who want to recreate the old themes on new release
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> they should download it. also, artwork is supposed to be more compatible with newer apps also, if they access to older themes, it might look awful
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> keeping only latest version. I think that's neat
<gilir> I'm ok to remove theme directory, but you don't want to keep the wallpapers ? I think it's still nice :-)
<gilir> diretory=>directories
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> maybe the official ones, but we have many community ones
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @gilir> diretory=, I meant that icon folder with nothing inside
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> so, my idea was to keep Box, Arc and Papirus
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> have you tried it?
<gilir> the lubuntu directory is for compatibility reason, I don't remember when we change to Lubuntu :-/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we can get rid of it
<gilir> only if the Lubuntu directory is in 16.04, we need to keep such compatibility stuff for 1 LTS
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ah
<gilir> and no, I didn't test yet the links you send me :-/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but no longer after that
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @gilir, I forgot his one, in case you use Openbox: https://github.com/dglava/arc-openbox
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-19
<Jamie_> Hello, is there anybody here?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heyo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What can I do for ya?
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jamie_, Wassup sur
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 378x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3511
<lubot> <carriewst> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/akoKGRm.jpg Nice rain
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jamie_, there are 53 people and bots
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Well that's convenient
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> none. I was answering the possible request for help of the user.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but only 2 were online.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> insuficient resources to obtain assistance.
<lubot> <Schyken> ur a possible request for help
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> unles the required knowledge is beyond my skills.
<lubot> <Schyken> It's always beyond my skills. That's why I just make lols
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I dount it. you seem pretty efficient though. to be human.
<lubot> <Schyken> I may be efficient, but it's never for the right reasons :3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but that seems a waste of resources.
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, I'm an American. Unnecessary waste comes with the territory.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> interesting definition
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, :3
<lubot> GNU_LINUX_OS was added by: GNU_LINUX_OS
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Guyys Can I install Lubuntu In Pentium 4 1gb Ram Pc
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Yes
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> you can, but i highly recommend at least 4gb...
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> and a better cpu...
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I Just Have Only This Pc
<lubot> <anyytime> yea lubuntu is meant for pc with low specs
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> yeah one thing lubuntu is good at is to revive weak hardware
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> It’s what I use Lubuntu for
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> but 1gb for web surfing seemed a bit small tho
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> That's ok I just Want to Do Some Programming
<lubot> <anyytime> ye that should be perfectly fine
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> depends on what program tho 😆
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> C++ , Python And Some HTML
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> basic programming should be totally fine
<lubot> <anyytime> i mean, if you are not doing anything with graphics, it wont really cost much cpu power/memory
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i wonder...
<lubot> <anyytime> why would it
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Now I am Using Porteus
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> But It Don't Have Things That I Wanted
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I am Downloading 698Mb Alternative Lubuntu
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> oh lol it's been a while since i heard that name
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> porteus
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> That’s still a thing?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Whats The Difference Between Alternative And 1 Gb Iso Files ??
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> hmm i think it depends on whether it's a torrent or not
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> and network installs
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> cuz there are options where you download the minimum, and the rest via internet while installing
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> thats gr8 for old hardware
<lubot> <anyytime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<lubot> <anyytime> alternate is for low ram pcs
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Ohh Can i install without Intenet Connection
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Minimal System
<lubot> <anyytime> yea you just wont get updates :)
<lubot> <anyytime> should be fine for general usage
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
<lubot> <anyytime> 👍
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> the idea of living 1gb ram is still haunting me
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> D:
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i need at least 8 for my daily workload :P
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I don't Got Money
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> And Mine Is DDR1
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> that's the reason why lubuntu exists i guess
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> That Costs More Than DDR 4 Ram
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> lol
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I need 32GB for mine, my laptop runs a lot of VM’s for development
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> wow thats a lot for a laptop
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> is it a gaming laptop?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3516
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Yeah it’s an HP Omen 15t 2016 model. I maxed the 16GB on my HP Probook 4530s
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> niiiice
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I am Wishing To Buy Acer Predator
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @GNU_LINUX_OS which model?
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I needed a GPU as well for 3D rendering. Unfortunately Linux doesn’t have all the greatest stuff for 3D designs
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Sticker, 466x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3517
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Alon agreed. I guess blender is pretty good tho
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> but maya is really useful once ur used to it...
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Can I install Metasploit In Lubuntu
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> It is but I work in the dental space and it’s Windows centric except for the Condor Intraoral Scanner I consulted on, that’s 100% Manjaro
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> yes, but i recommend you not to run it on your system
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> And Other type Of Hacking Tools
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I wouldn’t
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> hacking tools generally use a lot of system resources
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Just Needed An MITM And EXPLOITING
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> do you work in a security company?
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> You’ll want multi core and MINIMUM 4GB RAM to be effective
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I am Studying In 9th Grade 😆😆😆😆
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> 😆 nice
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Good for you buddy!
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> im a student too, but in 11th grade
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Hoo COOLLLL
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I’m old I’m 26. But I started Linux when I was 9. 2000 was a real fun time for Linux
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Did You Took Computer Science Or Something Else
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Alon  That's Awesome
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @GNU_LINUX_OS i take AP CSP right now. All programming and linux stuff were self-taught
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> TBH self taught is the best way for Linux and programming
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3518
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Most schools focus too much on Wobblies
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Winblows
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> our school is macOS centric
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> They were good until Jobs died
<daniellimws> winddos
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Our School Is Ubuntu 14.0 LTS
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> while the country has 95% windows share
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Exploit after Exploit
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I want To Do Some Crazy Things In It
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Well it’s a step but that’s dead in April next year. Shit that reminds me I have to update my email server
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @GNU_LINUX_OS open terminal and run sudo rm -rf /
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> LMFAO
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> given that you have the root access
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> prob wont tho
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Our School Will Be Smart School
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> cuz school should monitor over the PC
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> *nix is usually night on permissions if you do it right
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Every class Would Have Wifi
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> after a week
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> It’s not like my engineer buddy who messes with the work Network and forces AD to let him in by using Cygwin
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Including Laptop Too
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I think The Os Would Be Ubuntu
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Alon when you have Linux subsystem?
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> He was on 7
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i heard many pple moved over to LSW from cygwin
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> oh
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> ok then
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @GNU_LINUX_OS that's awesome to hear ;)
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Wait A Minute I have heared Of Cygwin What's Really It Is
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I would use PfSense for firewall
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Cygwin is dark voodoo magic
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> so it's basically a program that allows you to run linux CLI on windows
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> OOh
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> you can use bash commands there
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Thats Gonna Be Awesome
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> But it’s more difficult to setup
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> cuz cmd and powershell sucks
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i love bash with my life
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Well How Could I Do Bash in Terminal
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Lol Powershell has been open sourced to *nix
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I’m like “why!?”
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> lolololol
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Powershell is poor mans bash
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I really hate Windows 10 I only use it for 3D stuff and a couple games otherwise my Laptop is in Linux. Xubuntu usually but I am slowly switching to LXDE on the other 8 computers in my house
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> My Pi runs Lubuntu
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> imo lxde looks pretty bad... lxde is awesome in its own way but i cant stick with it long
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Agreed but great for low performance requirements
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> waiting for lxqt
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> mhm
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> My HTPC uses it as it’s just booting straight to Kodi and opening Chrome for Netflix
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> oh now that you mention it, does one need an htpc
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/ZEIx6VU.jpg
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> ?
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> If you don’t pay for cable and have a 300Mbps internet like me for work and play
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> lol
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> It’s a mini ATX with Pentium (3rd Generation Core series) 8GB RAM (pulled from a dead PC at work), a 120GB boot SSD, and a 6TB HDD
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Also acts as a NAS
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i want a home server
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> but korea's electricity bill makes it hard
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Damn I bet
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> did u know that we pay more than what we use
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Ohio, USA is $0.0619/kWh
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> the more we use, the extra money we need to pay increases like crazy
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Seriously?
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> I think that on 1GB RAM one can browse Internet with Pale Moon on something like CrunchBang++
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> What Distro Is Crunch Bang I mean Based On
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> oh gawd crunchbang
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Wasn’t that discontinued
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> thought so
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Also just browse the net in w3m you pleb 😂
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> who remembers damn small linux
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I do
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Me TOO
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> How about Puppy
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I Do
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I used Puppy Linux 7.5 CE Xenial Xerus
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Ok interesting Q. What was everyone’s first distro. I used Knoppix first for Linux
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Mine Definitely Puppy
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Tahr 6.0
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> WHAT ?????
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i am a distro hopper so i swtched a looooooooot
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Then When You started To Use Linux
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> about a year ago
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Mine Is A Couple Months Ago
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> it was before yakkety yak so im guessing may 2016
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Alon  Is The One Whom Is Using Linux For A Long
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Isn't It
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I guess so
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> was debian there in 2000
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i know that openSUSE was there
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Started on an IBM X20 laptop with 2000 on it 8GB HDD, and I think 128MB RAM with a Pentium 3 733MHz. We didn’t have WiFi or ethernet built in and would use PCMCIA cards
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I Was Installed Debian but I don't Known Anything About It So I Removed It
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> My dad was a nerd who ran his own Computer consulting business so I played a lot
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Is Debian Is good
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3521
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Hell yeah
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Loved Debian it’s what Ubuntu is based on
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I can’t wait for the Librem 5 A Debian based smartphone 😍😍
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i got mixed feelings about it
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> the UI isn't my fav...
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I don't Got A Smartphone Though
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> You can always change UI
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> imma just stick with android :P
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> But Needed To Wait 2 more Years
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> What Am Hoping Is To Install Kali NetHunter
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Android stinks let me just boot a phone straight to terminal I’ll be happy
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i recommend you not...
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Whyyy???
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> nethunter is cool and that, but it's hard to do daily productivity tasks on a kali-based distro
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i guess it's half android tho
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Yeah wait until you get a better PC or just buy an rPi to tinker
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I just Wanted To Do Some Pentests
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Pi ??
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Could I Use It With An Tab
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Raspberry Pi
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> It’s the most popular learning board for programmers and hobbyists
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> you can get a touchscreen module for it. I personally didn't like mine
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> cuz raspbian has really bad touch support...especially on a small 7inch screen
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Bro you can install Ubuntu Core or Lubuntu
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> it wont make that much of a diff
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> and touchscreen on an ubuntu core sounds weird
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I like my Pocket CHIP
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> isnt ubuntu core a CLI ubuntu that runs snaps only?
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Maybe I am thinking of something else
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i think you mean ubuntu mate?
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Yup that’s it
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> lol
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> This is what I rock getchip.com
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> When I don’t use Pi that’s my portable machine
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> interesting...
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Photo, 500x500) https://i.imgur.com/JTmcX63.jpg Where Would Be Touch Screen
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i care a lot about design and aesthetics tho, idt ican use it...
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> You buy it separate
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I 3D printed parts for mine thanks to a friend
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Can't I use it Using a Power Bank
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Yup
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Which Pi Is Best
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> rPi3 as of no
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> w
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> There are ways to wire it to a Li-Ion
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> but depending on ur usecase, zero may be a good idea too
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I am working on that for my Liberty Wallet OS Project
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> zero ??
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> It’s a tiny Pi
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I turned my Pi Zero to an SNES and NES emulator
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> My Pi 3 runs Google Assistant
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> ooh voice control pi
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i tried making a smart mirror
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Well there’s a button you press to activate it
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> A device that always listens irks me
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> which is fast pi3 or pi 0 w
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Pi 3
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> It’s a quad core ARM CPU
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/X5WkccX.jpg So that is The TouchScreen
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/AuPBHXQ.jpg
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Here’s the Pocket Chip I use
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> nice 😆
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Yes
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3528.webp
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Great
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Then Bye Guyys
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I gotta Sleep
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> It's 10 30 Here
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> \o
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> poweroff
<lubot> konrad11901 was added by: konrad11901
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @konrad11901, Welcome!
<lubot> <konrad11901> @tsimonq2, Hi! 🙂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @konrad11901, o/
<lubot> <MikolajczakMarcin> @Alon Ganon, CrunchBang was, but CrunchBang++ not…
<lubot> StepanSkryabin was added by: StepanSkryabin
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-20
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> heyy
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> @AceHW
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @Alon Ganon, oh, it´s beatiful, it runs Doom, I WANT.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @StepanSkryabin, o/
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3532.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> My friday night.  .__.
<lubot> <AceHW> @GNU_LINUX_OS, hm?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> mine:
<lubot> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3561180/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, seems good!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I love the Nordic Noir 😍
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Jacob  Where Are You
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> u finding me?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i was just about to go get sth to eat
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Sticker, 440x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3533.webp
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Bruv Which Pdf Viewer Is Best For Linux??
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> the default one in the distro
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i dont want to download anything just to open a pdf honestly
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> i have a ePDF viewer Soft But It Not showing Images In Pdf
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> lubuntu should have evince installed
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> sorry I don't Have successfully Downloaded Lubuntu
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> 400 Mb Left To Be Downloaded
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> y dont you download that?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> cuz I don't Got An Unlimited Internet Connection
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Mine 1GB/DAY Connection And It's My Brother's
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> And You Know What I just Cracked His WIFI
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> hehe😎😎😎
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> um ok cool
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> then just go download it :P
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> sudo apt install evince
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> or actually
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> okk Thanks
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> if you have a web browser, that's an awesome way to view pdf
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Eat Well
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> thx man
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> cYa Later
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Heyy I downloaded Lubuntu Alternative
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> But now How to Install it
<lubot> <anyytime> do you have a usb drive around?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> yeah i got one
<lubot> <anyytime> are you on windows right now?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I booted It but It Needed Network
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> can i install without internet
<lubot> <anyytime> I believe you can, or is anything stopping you?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> or How Much Data Would be needed
<lubot> <anyytime> not sure about that but if you are on a limited bandwidth probably not a good idea to do it
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> thats the problem
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I think am Done
<lubot> <anyytime> you cant install without internet?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> No
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> it doesn't have a option to install
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Only Mirror Settings Or Something like that
<lubot> <anyytime> maybe send some screenshots? though I'm not very sure if I could help...
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> i don't know how to take screenshot
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> while booting setup
<lubot> <anyytime> take a photo with your phone, perhaps?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> No Phone
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> all i have is this pc
<lubot> <anyytime> ok hmm that sure is a problem
<lubot> <anyytime> you aren't able to find "Install now"?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Noo
<lubot> <anyytime> also, this is a dev channel, perhaps you wanna move this conversation somewhere else?
<lubot> <anyytime> #Lubuntu
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> well Then Give Me idea To Setup Mirrors
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> bruv
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> I'll Catch Up You Later
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> But Give Some Information
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Jacob Why Aren't You Responding Me
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> wut
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @GNU_LINUX_OS what do you want
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Where Have You Been
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> somewhere
<lubot> Accelerator was added by: Accelerator
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Intresting!!
<lubot> Exam_fever was added by: Exam_fever
<lubot> <Exam_fever> Hi
<lubot> If I use daily build of lubuntu
<lubot> I may get long term security patches?
<wxl[m]> Every supported release gets security patches.
<lubot> <Exam_fever> @wxl[m], How much years or month
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @num13, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Exam_fever, \o
<wxl[m]> Consult the release notes
<lubot> <Exam_fever> Am gonna download lubuntu
<lubot> So which one I want to use
<lubot> Lubuntu 16 LTS or lubuntu 18 beaver daily build?
<wxl[m]> Here's the release notes from Xenial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Support
<wxl[m]> An actual released version is going to provide you a much better experience
<wxl[m]> Unless your interest is in development (what this channel is about)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please remember that this channel is NOT for support and it's for development-type stuff about Lubuntu itself. While a little offtopic once in a while doesn't matter, I think it's gone over the top.
<lubot> Thanks everyone, and I'm back from my little hiatus. 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but we don't develop a sh*t  ·_____·
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Hey, shush
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *runs*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> WHERE'S MY ABOUT THING!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> /command !language | @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> !language | @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> "vikingredwolf executed" ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I'm working on it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> -____-
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> are you creating a DEB and SNAP and PKG and EOPKG and ZIP?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, We'll see. 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> next thing: we need a place to "vote" for the wallpaper, but yuo maybe know the result
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> or I might include both this time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Do it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> with and ithout chicken
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, WITH Chicken 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *cough* @Schyken 😂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3534.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aaaaaand packaging only in Git?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yessiree
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: yo, around?
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Guyys How To Fix This Error
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey, please read the pinned message
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This channel is not for support
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/LnYUELY.jpg
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Even Though It's Last
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> Then From Where I could Get Support
<lubot> <tsimonq2> #lubuntu on IRC or askubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=lubuntu :)
<agaida> Aunt Google may help too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @GNU_LINUX_OS, No problem, feel free to stick around :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, I like Little Cousin DuckDuckGo better
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <GNU_LINUX_OS> 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-21
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> mmm it's possible last updates breaked key repeat?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, What version?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> last kernel on 16.04
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> im reading about, no the only one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hmm...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you can link me to a bug report (or file one) that would be awesome 😉
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> it seems a bug in the kernel module peaq_wmi
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/395535/autorepeat-does-not-work/416363#416363
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1720219
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please take a look there
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i remember having the same on 17.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1720219/comments/22
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, so I've given the kernel people a slight nudge
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep, if you try a login on tty with that bug, you will have a funny moment
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> oh, the fix works :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Phab going down for maintenance
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Phabricator is back up, just had to patch some stuff
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> 👍
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3547.mp4
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> hey guys, a quick question: can anyone explain to me the components of a linux distro, and how each of them work together?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> cuz i know that linux itself is just a kernel, but it is a distro's job to use window manager and DE and stuff to make it a complete, unique OS
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> and by knowing this i may be able to choose which repo on github i might be able to work on
<lubot> <brli7848> jacob go to the official website of the distro of you like, and check where they host their code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, It's a bit of a complex question, and there's no real answer to it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You have the core system parts, the graphics stack, the window manager, the desktop environment, the desktop parts that sit on top of it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It gets kinda hard to explain
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> omg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's a huuuuuuuuuuuge thing to explain :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me had some server problems and it's back up now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Right
<lubot> <chiefgyk> It’s extraordinarily complex there are hundreds of components in a distro
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and the most complex, beautiful and essential of them all are the icons *cough cough*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot> <chiefgyk> If you really want to understand the complexity we had in getting to where we are with Linux I recommend watching this documentary about Linux
<lubot> https://youtu.be/jw8K460vx1c
<wxl[m]> Might want to ask the question of what you want to accomplish or how you want to contribute instead
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x440) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3552
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, 😘
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> im using the DEFAULT icons on Lubuntu. That's right or meh?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> DEFAULT is nice. it's actually SUPER nice :)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Oh, perfect then. Dont want to break my system.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x429) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3553.webp
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's not because I made those icons but... good choice. you a clever boi 😁
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3554
<agaida> redwolf: building a distribution is easy - one has only to klick the right™ button - https://pb.5id.eu/7chQ.webm
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> why is that the only one clouded? O.o
<agaida> easy as can be :D
<agaida> hmm - maybe: all others want to suffer
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I don't. thank you. it's better to contribute, even a little, than trying to reinvent the wheel
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> The box theme will be the default for LXQT?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not sure if it'll be default, we're trying something else. but it will be included, yes.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> cannot wait!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 360x640) https://i.imgur.com/QywPsBR.jpg o____o
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> "something different"
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i see...
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3557.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> programmers will love it XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 do you like that? :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> he loves it
<agaida> new Spin? Pussybuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o____o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, hey now :P
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> well... maybe with a conky and some 3D effects, woobly windows...
<agaida> hey tsimonq2
<agaida> Wolfenprey - you describe KDE :P
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @agaida, 😆
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @agaida, LOL
<agaida> redwolf: and i got a new development environment - from a company that loves Linux ...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> show me!
<agaida> all things one need are built in - hyper-v for virtualizations instead of vbox, ubuntu bash, an rockstable browser: edge, working email and so on
<agaida> it is called Windows 10
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *grabs the axe*
<agaida> hihihi
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3558.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @agaida, I've never heard of that... is good?
<agaida> is is no Linux - so one could consider it rockstable :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 640x414) https://i.imgur.com/YErc2iT.jpg yes
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Another round of Phab maintenance is underway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Everything should be done now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Notice anything different? 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> No?
<krytarik> tsimonq2: When trying out building without 'no-follow-recommends' set, don't forget about this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/auto/config#L351
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Thanks, although it was just a little experiment, not permanent *yet*
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Well, I guess as long as you only look at the Alternate images on this then.. :P
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-14
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdffcb869faa8: Add how not to get stuck in header/footer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdffcb869faa8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b2a5b0c085b: Add how to get to printer settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b2a5b0c085b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8bfb1301918a: Add multiple step undo redo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8bfb1301918a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7c60b3ba24a: Add start of address book] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7c60b3ba24a
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @SamuelBanya [We can definitely have our design team members take a look at it], If the design team wants to correct this, it is important to take into account that what should be moved is the name and not the points, because the points are centered relative to the monitor and the name is more to the left.
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [@Zlaty hey Artem, take a look at the welcome center repository and open it up in …], I was busy on work for the last few days. But if to talk about Wellcome center - I'm making basic research of the target audience. Also, I explored Welcome-app on Ubuntu Budgie, for comparison reasons.  ... But I have trouble at downlo
<lubot> ading your Welcome-app from phab.lubuntu.me: Provider blocked it for, I can't even imagine, which reasons. But as I figured out a few seconds ago - it's available from my work.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha cool man. That's good to do side research to make it more versatile as well
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I definitely want it to be on the basic side of things but slightly more content is okay too
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for looking into it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [Hi! This issue may seem like an unimportant issue, but it has to do with the fir …], never noticed that. Are you willing to take it and solve it?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [never noticed that. Are you willing to take it and solve it?], I apologize, but my computer skills are not enough to fix this.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2513cb9a11d2: More work on address book] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2513cb9a11d2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a3ef9a1438c: Add how to change ratio and turtle button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a3ef9a1438c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e5f4c39a6e1: Add shortcut to switch between chats] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e5f4c39a6e1
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f93de1cccfe: Add even more keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f93de1cccfe
<lubot> neonvivv was added by: neonvivv
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @Zlaty lemme know if you're free on Thursday night cause I plan on working on the welcome center then this week
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @zlaty what's your time zone Btw? I'm eastern standard time
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a286174f319: move ignore and keyboard chat navigation to a different paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a286174f319
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9cf835eeb7e: Add jump to hot chat] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9cf835eeb7e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [I apologize, but my computer skills are not enough to fix this. I already "creat …], I don't know how plymouth works but configuring I expect to be as complicated as css or html. Other option could be to change the logo so it gets automatically center. So, If you are willing to do it, and have a little time I think 
<lubot> you could do it. Here is the info, if you are willing to take a look (you could also change it for for what you wnat in the computers of ypur school) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<apt-ghetto> For the lubuntu logo plymouth problem: Probably you have to change the lubuntu_logo.png in the package plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo
<apt-ghetto> If you have a look at /usr/share/plymouth/themes/lubuntu-logo/lubuntu_logo.png and /usr/share/plymouth/ubuntu-logo.png, you will see, that the lubuntu logo is does not have free space on the left side
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, true.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Any volunteers? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (you should test it too)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Probably just an align:center; CSS fix no?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6352c3858df5: Add tab complete to quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6352c3858df5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL939a5839d1f1: Add how to paste text to channel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL939a5839d1f1
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0fb51a49a69: Add link handling in Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0fb51a49a69
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3aec172ee791: Add another way to copy] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3aec172ee791
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [I don't know how plymouth works but configuring I expect to be as complicated as …], Thank you
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 983x266) https://i.imgur.com/8a7uFMi.jpg Do not fix if this alignment to the center take into account not only the name but also the logo (name + logo). The problem of misalignment has to do with the fact that the logo is taken into account
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @SamuelBanya [Probably just an align:center; CSS fix no?], Do not fix if this alignment to the center take into account not only the name but also the logo (name + logo). The problem of misalignment has to do with the fact that the logo is taken into account as a letter, when it is not the same as the letters, the name Lubuntu 
<lubot> ends in the letter U and not at the end of the logo. This is what causes the misalignment that occurs in Lubuntu but not in Ubuntu. Indeed, a space before the Lubuntu name would have to be left to correct this misalignment:
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 983x266) https://i.imgur.com/XivXYXx.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm honestly not sure cause I didn't design it. Just giving some ideas of how to fix it. It sounds like an easy fix though
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If it's just html and css, literally most people could do it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Either way it's good you brought this up to our attention
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did you make a related task on the phabricator website?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @SamuelBanya [Did you make a related task on the phabricator website?], Unfortunately not. I just put the question here. Anyway, I'm sorry, I've taken already too much of your time for today. All the best and... long live Lubuntu! 😊
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Well I'm sure we'll make it into a task for the release. Always feel free to keep the suggestions coming. Thanks, you're always welcome here.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @SamuelBanya [Well I'm sure we'll make it into a task for the release. Always feel free to kee …], Thanks! 😊
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You're very welcome!
<lubot> <Zlaty> @JyotiGomes [Do not fix if this alignment to the center take into account not only the name b …], Is it possible to use SVG at that stage?
<lubot> <Zlaty> If it is - I can make the same boot screen as it looks right now* with fixes of dots. And it will be low weight + scalable.
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [@zlaty what's your time zone Btw? I'm eastern standard time], GMT +3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Zlaty [If it is - I can make the same boot screen as it looks right now* with fixes of …], I think it must be png. This is the file.  /usr/share/plymouth/themes/lubuntu-logo/lubuntu_logo.png As @aptghetto says, adding more space to the left of the image would center it.
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [@Zlaty lemme know if you're free on Thursday night cause I plan on working on th …], I'll be available on Thursday.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @zlaty Sweet I'll definitely be free 6 pm to 8 pm on Thursday night :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Est
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [@zlaty Sweet I'll definitely be free 6 pm to 8 pm on Thursday night :)], Ok, deal.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks man. I'll hit you up on Telegram so we'll definitely get some progress on it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @tsimonq2 please let me know about the recent changes for the welcome center you made so I know which patch to pull and work on for Thursday so that me and Zlaty are on the same page
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> * aka the link to the most recent patch for the welcome center so I can git clone it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [@tsimonq2 please let me know about the recent changes for the welcome center you …], Pull it all :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Link? The patch I was uploading to got closed
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, I just pushed it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I didn't make a patch
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So the repo I have can't make changes. At that point should I just restart by creating a new folder and git clone It?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I ask again cause my repo is "closed"
<lubot> <aptghetto> Post the error message
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sure ill post it later when I try to git pull
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *tonight
<lubot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2 [@kc2bez @profetik777 new dailies up :)], downloading now
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @aptghetto
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/Jy7mm1y.jpg
<lubot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2 [@kc2bez @profetik777 new dailies up :)], install went perfectly.
<lubot> <profetik777> running in virtual box. lmk if you need me to do real install
<lubot> <kc2bez> I did an install on hardware and a VM. Both went fine for me too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777 [install went perfectly.], Cool!
<lubot> <profetik777> ps. i think more distros should do the partition visuals like this
<lubot> <profetik777> with the "before and after" view
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ikr :)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-15
<Wafficus> buffer 1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> buffer 2
<Wafficus> lol
<Wafficus> accidental, was trying to pm wxl but apparently he's away
<Wafficus> gonna try on Telegram instead
<Wafficus> exit
<krytarik> lol
<krytarik> (Great way to leave after this.)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey so @tsimonq2 did you see my error above ?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0e0a9109a48: Add properties window to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0e0a9109a48
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is normal that cmst (connman) use more resources than nm-applet? Qps in mem shows 42M for cmst, 9 for nm-applet and 7 for nm-tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was looking to cmst, but if that's the case, better to use gnome-nm-applet
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0f0c021af7c: Add how to exit fcitx] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0f0c021af7c
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyone using Sakura terminal? Loving it so far due to the true full screen it offers
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06f4101f2280: Add tab autocomplete] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06f4101f2280
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @lynorian is there anything on using composite managers for transparency in the manual?
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.16/window_effects.html @SameulBanya
<lynorian> a line or two do I need more detail?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALddc40fe415bc: Add connection information to nm-tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALddc40fe415bc
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah I see cool I'll definitely read and learn thanks!
<lubot> <aptghetto> @SamuelBanya As you can read in the message, you have merge conflicts. You have to fix it first, (daily) dev business.  ... Git tutorial, Git documentation, or for short: RTFM ... Learning by doing
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for the niceties
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You realize I'm still new at this right? Anyway that's pretty rude but I'll just ignore it.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Besides, I wasn't asking you specifically for help anyway. I was only asking for Simon's help on this regardless, since he's literally the one who added to my repo.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Sorry that you misunderstand my answer as rude. I‘ll do my best not to bother you any further.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl @tsimonq2 should I put others to review the software-properties-qt "additional driver tab" on launchpad? recetly have another merge been aproved, my concern is that merges don't override themselve.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @aptghetto listen, I don't mind RTFM in the #linux channel since it's all egos there but heee is different. I just want to make sure we're all here as a team to support each other. I'm only here to help out, not butt heads. You're right about the fact that I gotta brush up on it, but maybe just offer the specifics of what to look 
<lubot> up next time (which you did), without the slight attitude. Just saying. Either way thanks for the specifics
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *here
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @HMollerCl is that also related to my recent merge issue or no?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [@HMollerCl is that also related to my recent merge issue or no?], not releated, this is on a specific piece of software called "software-properties" https://launchpad.net/software-properties
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T178: Plymouth Logo centering] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T178
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4cf9b9db891: Add htop labels to style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4cf9b9db891
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdaab89f146cf: Add sort by for htop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdaab89f146cf
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey @lynorian minor "Window Effects" typo in the window effects section: The Blur background of transparent windows blurs backgound of transparent windows.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *background rather
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf435ada5676: Start moving to htop prefrences to own paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf435ada5676
<lynorian> ty @SamuelBanya
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You're welcome :^)
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d09458ce5f0: Fix typo thanks SameulBanya] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d09458ce5f0
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbf3164a0607: Add more details to setup] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbf3164a0607
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL234f3796f007: Add screensaver preview button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL234f3796f007
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e841c15916f: Clarify Preview button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e841c15916f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e1010d9e947: Add restart daemon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e1010d9e947
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29028b9562f5: Add how to expand the mimetype list in file associations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29028b9562f5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7f9086f3aee: fix numlock on login] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7f9086f3aee
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL380393798b6b: fix typo and slider] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL380393798b6b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1206c3d9ad8e: style reset button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1206c3d9ad8e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6df10a372a81: Add up and down to keyboard layout] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6df10a372a81
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e2a73ec4dd2: Style labels for monitor settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e2a73ec4dd2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL53e831950aab: Add two missing checkboxes for animations and borders] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL53e831950aab
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91a94abe0289: Add start of windows tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91a94abe0289
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa418a5a1e7d4: Add summary of battery tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa418a5a1e7d4
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-16
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbba8926b16d: Improve description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbba8926b16d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e747cf45efa: Add checkbox for shadows and mulitmonitors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e747cf45efa
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf4fd0779aa7a: Add useage of alterntive configurator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf4fd0779aa7a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL62287c167a4d: s/wrench/gear describing non default icon theme is bad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL62287c167a4d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f2f8e697d31: Style labels for customizing menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f2f8e697d31
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL719cdd0c3262: Style labels for taskbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL719cdd0c3262
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46877657d1d7: Style labels for customizng the clock] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46877657d1d7
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL281f50bdc5c8: Add how to edit desktop entries on the desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL281f50bdc5c8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL729088c5f1cb: Add note on searching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL729088c5f1cb
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. Sorry for being working on this channel but on the Lubuntu channel in Spanish I was advised to ask this question also in this channel of developers. Although I know there is a support channel, this issue may have to do with OS development. As this is a developer channel, I am not asking for help to solve the problem but I am
<lubot>  just reporting on the issue. I have a problem that may not have anything to do with Lubuntu 1810 but maybe it has some relation. My LibreOffice started not to mark the extensions when they are not odf. For example, if I try to save a document as docx, it saves without putting the extension ".docx" and the document ends up being saved as a zip. In 
<lubot> a LibreOffice channel they told me that may not be a LibreOffice issue but an OS or DE issue. I do not think it's an OS issue, but anyway.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi @JyotiGomes done some tests, what I see on my side on 19.04 18.10 is that libreoffice doesn't put an extension to the fie. If you put the extension when saving, it ends up ok.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could you test it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if that's the case, removing the package libreoffice-kde5 solve the issue. (But gives an uglier filedialog) maybe @acheronuk could check this in kubuntu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, I filed a bug in libreoffice https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122752
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9c7f015bfbb: s/and/or/ can't click two places at once] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9c7f015bfbb
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL202d3bf93e3a: Add launch button but remove confusion] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL202d3bf93e3a
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1085597556946685953?s=19
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75e251a09799: Add toolbar for number of packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75e251a09799
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa2adc69f9300: Style menu acess same way as other programs now] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa2adc69f9300
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone has a kubuntu instalation?
<teward> i can probably make one if necessary since I have the system power to
<lubot> <HMollerCl> need to check if this bug happens in kde also https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122752
<teward> no they need you to test the prereleases per that bug
<teward> that's not a Kubuntu requirement AFAICT
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oh! didn't notice it was updated
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<teward> check the latest comment in the bug.
<teward> *throws @HMollerCl back to the bug trackers*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That was fast! I thought it would take dates to update and that I would get an e-mail when that happened
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d33b3fda925: Style parts of menu and keyboard in line with rest of the manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d33b3fda925
<lubot> <HMollerCl> <teward> did the test, the problem is that in prerelease I don't know how to get the kde look the package libreoffice-kde5 gives.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's why I want to test in kubuntu or kde, to see if the problem happens to the to. I don't know who is responsible for libreoffice-kde5
<teward> to be fair
<teward> i don't thikn you're *going* to get the look that -kde5 gives
<teward> but that isn't the question it seems - what's the actual problem with the package as-is?
<teward> @HMollerCl for those of us currently too busy to read through the bug what's the *actual* problem you're encountering
<teward> that requires you to ABSOLUTELY test KDE?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> vanila libreoffice is ugly, so there are in *ubuntu 2 packages that "modernize" LO look.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> one is libreoffice-gtk which gives a gtk look. The other one is libreoffice-kde5 which gives a kde look but it only happens in the filepicker (which is the same dialog to save as)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In vanilla and with lo-gtk when you save a file, it automatically adds the extension. But when you use lo-kde5 which gives you another dialog, file extensions aren't added automatically
<lubot> <HMollerCl> This wouldn't be that important except for .docx .xlsx .pptx ms word format because of: 1) You normally use this format with people to use windows and need the extension. 2) w/o extension the system inteprets that as a zip file (which it is but you want this type of zip to be open with LO and not with ark or other)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So, who else uses libreoffice-kde5? kubuntu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's why I need someone with kubuntu to test
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37159c4da176: Add code directive to upgrading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37159c4da176
<wxl[m]> Do set need accounts set up for weblate? We have a translator https://linuxrocks.online/@semordnilap/101428252475342678
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99a40d2ee740: Add another theme for more customization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99a40d2ee740
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcfd05b3c2dbe: fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcfd05b3c2dbe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Do set need accounts set up for weblate? We have a translator https://l …], Yes, but the Weblate instance still isn't working
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My goal was to get to that this weekend
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Finals are this week, I can FINALLY take a breath...
<wxl> @tsimonq2: should i have that person email you with the request?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> tsimonq2@lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BY THE WAY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I noticed you don't use wxl@lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You have it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's yours :P
<wxl> i know
<wxl> i use it sometimes :)
<lubot> <teward001> *doesn't have one, doesn't need one* :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [*doesn't have one, doesn't need one* :P], Well as soon as the CC gets back to me about Lubuntu Council stuff, we'll make you a Lubuntu Member
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thus email
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> might want to ask Mark to kick about Canonical Legal to seize lubuntu.net first :P
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-17
<lubot> Privat1 was added by: Privat1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @Privat1!
<lubot> MarckTomack was added by: MarckTomack
<zlaty> hey
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @teward001 yeah true we should really get a lawyer to knock out the .net site
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [@teward001 yeah true we should really get a lawyer to knock out the .net site], Not worth a comment, we need to discuss that as little as possible in public channels
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You got it
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T179: libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe904fc99086e: Finish globe button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe904fc99086e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't find a printer manager, do we have one?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2883212b818: Add Quassel prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2883212b818
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T179: libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179#3567
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 it was tested in kubuntu, and they have a checkbox to add the extension automatically which we don't https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1812101/+attachment/5230005/+files/Capture%20d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran%20du%202019-01-17%2017-14-44.png
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe662a6946702: Quassel Prefrences++] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe662a6946702
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd40f06c0bd24: Add Quassel custom chat font] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd40f06c0bd24
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'M FREEEEEE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Exams are OVER
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D :D :D
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL780f45b13973: Add checkboxes for webpages of URL hover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL780f45b13973
<teward> *lets @tsimonq2 know that they failed all their exams*
<teward> REMEDIAL EDUCATION NAO!
<teward> :P
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7469f8887bb9: Add Marker line checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7469f8887bb9
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [I'M FREEEEEE], congrats!!!
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb728907ebd93: Add how to jump to next previous unread message] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb728907ebd93
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [I'M FREEEEEE], 😆
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19508e56f51e: Add subject and title field descrptions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19508e56f51e
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [I'M FREEEEEE], ;)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Can we do an idea jam of different preinstallrd programs and utilities we'd like to see in the April release?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *Pre-installed
<wxl> @SamuelBanya i'd just put it in a ticket.. one for each one
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok
<teward> "INSTALL EVERYTHING IN THE REPOSITORIES!" <-- this
<teward> *create a 4TB Required Lubuntu*  :P
<wxl> you know there's a status of "spite"
<wxl> like i'm not kidding
<wxl> i'll probably put it on startup sounds, too XD
<teward> lol
<teward> wxl: there's also a hidden status of 'DROP DATABASE phabricator;' too but we don't use it :P
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> luckily only the few of us that have admin permissions and know how to work a database can do that one XD
<teward> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know how to work a database and I can do it :P
 * wxl changes everything over to postgres
<wxl> ok now try
 * teward changes everything over to NoSQL
<teward> okay NOW try.
 * wxl high fives teward
 * wxl changes everything over to datomic
<wxl> OKAY NOW TRY!@!@!(#&!@&*(#^
<teward> "IT'S NOT A DATABASE, IT'S A KEY-VALUE STORE!"  "OK, how do I access it?"  "You need to write a distributed map-reduce function in erlang."
<lubot> <tsimonq2> EEEEW
<wxl> admittedly i wouldn't wave a stick at that, because that's a very powerful thing, despite being difficult to implement
<teward> erlang, or the nosql
<teward> or datomic
<wxl> using erlang to query the database
<wxl> in much the same way that with datomic you'd use clojure
<wxl> (though datmoic has other values that really nothing else can compare to)
<wxl> ((however it's not ready for prime time yet))
<wxl> anyone that's spent enough time poking at databases has grown frustrated with the limitations of the db language, so actually having a real language to use to query is a Good Thing™
<wxl> not to mention the ridiculous syntax
<teward> wxl: SELECT Thought,Duration,Details FROM Thoughts;  :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> SELECT ssn FROM teward;
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<teward> ERROR: Invalid syntax.
<teward> UPDATE StudentGradeRecords SET Grade = "0" WHERE StudentIdentifier="tsimonq2";
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Commit;
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 could you take a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1812101/+attachment/5230005/+files/Capture%20d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran%20du%202019-01-17%2017-14-44.png
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We don't have that checkbox
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll look into it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Got a screenshot for our end?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wait a sec
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/406615090/LOfilepicker.png
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Got it, thanka
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Problem is that .docx and xlsx are recognized as zip w/o the extension
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Here is the task on phab https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179#3567
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179#3567
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl could I help make a startup sound?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Depending on what types of synths you like I could easily crank it out.
<wxl> if you want to run it all the way through, knock yourself out but i could care less about it. i don't really see it as adding anything valuable to the functionality of the system
<wxl> i don't mean to sound harsh but there's so many other things we *NEED* that's like not even close to something i even want to consider spending another second thinking about
<AuroraAvenue> o/
<wxl> hey-o
<AuroraAvenue> howdy.
<wxl> sooooo thinking about helping or observing? (either is cool)
<AuroraAvenue> dunno dunno - do I get paid in hugs?
 * AuroraAvenue likes hugs.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> virtual ones
<AuroraAvenue> k
<AuroraAvenue> both.
<wxl> cool
<wxl> what's your area of interest, contribution wise?
<AuroraAvenue> well I have been on the team for years, but I lost my eMail - so I've lapsed.
<AuroraAvenue> just charging my phone at moment, you?
<wxl> you mean on the big fat lubuntu team project on launchpad?
<AuroraAvenue> yep.
<wxl> yeah everyone and their mother is on there XD
<AuroraAvenue> ha!
<wxl> i take it more as "people that like lubuntu" than "people that contribute to lubuntu"
<wxl> which is fine
<wxl> but
<wxl> we can always use more people!
<wxl> our contributors are about as lightweight as the distro XD
<AuroraAvenue> What is the big-stake at the moment in the project?
<wxl> well, kind of everything-- just simply because of the lxde to lxqt transition
<wxl> we've done a lot of the heavy lifting-- that was 18.10-- but there's a lot to clean pu
<AuroraAvenue> right
<wxl> so there's code, art, manuals, bug hunting, etc.
<AuroraAvenue> I hear you.
<AuroraAvenue> I could do manuals.
<AuroraAvenue> but but - they'd need to be cleared.
<lynorian> a lot of the manual needs to be proofread
<wxl> lynorian is the mistress of the manual 
<AuroraAvenue> hmmm.
<wxl> if you wanted to look at other tasks see here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Must haves for 19.04 release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
<AuroraAvenue> k
<wxl> the long story short is you can pick up anywhere you want, do what you can, and we'll love you for it
<wxl> there's no contracts or expectations
<wxl> ANYTHING helps
<wxl> and if you have questions, we're here to help
<AuroraAvenue> so, you're the guy with the bicycle hemet on, that right ?
<wxl> don't expect a "RTFM" response from us.. we want you to learn and grow in your knowledge (among other reasons because what goes around comes around)
<wxl> that's me
<AuroraAvenue> coolbeans.
<wxl> safety first XD
<AuroraAvenue> of/c
<AuroraAvenue> who's Wendy Power ?
<wxl> she manages art/design
<AuroraAvenue> oh cool.
<AuroraAvenue> I wonder if she haz any single female friendios, oh well.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa97f313f16f1: Add another tab of quassel as well] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa97f313f16f1
<AuroraAvenue> So...
<wxl> well, i'm not entirely sure this is the greatest place to go searching for love if that's what you're getting at
<AuroraAvenue> How do I get my username back on launchpad ?
<AuroraAvenue> maybe I'd have to prove stuff?
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/  is the manual probably has lots of typos
<wxl> you should check with #launchpad. wgrant and cjwatson are the main folks running the show there
<AuroraAvenue> right - where's that based at?
<AuroraAvenue> oh  right, cheers.
<lubot> andrewlikesapples was added by: andrewlikesapples
<wxl> here's the manual AuroraAvenue https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-manual/
<AuroraAvenue> k
<AuroraAvenue> I think I was here actually.
<AuroraAvenue> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+members
<AuroraAvenue> Okay...
<wxl> lynorian is constantly stuffing the manual full of content, but typos do happen. that's where proofreading is really valuable. she's made a great thing, but the polish would make it remarkable. if that was a thing you were into
<AuroraAvenue> So I need a calendar of events or something - where are you all up-to?
<AuroraAvenue> wxl, I'll look into that. #proofreading
<wxl> events wise, the major things are these meetings but there's also the timelines we are on as far as being a *buntu project https://phab.lubuntu.me/calendar/
<AuroraAvenue> hmm. Okay - so I guess all that is federated in terms of notifications etc ?
<AuroraAvenue> boy, its hot here, right-now.
<AuroraAvenue> Is talking about 32-bit, too contraversal here. Is that on-topic?
<wxl> federated where?
<wxl> you can talk about it
<AuroraAvenue> mastodon - that's why I am here.
<AuroraAvenue> I'll leave the thirty-two stuff for now,
<wxl> oh we post when we remember XD
<AuroraAvenue> okay :)
<AuroraAvenue> Is Sphinx a snap?
<wxl> doubt it
<wxl> maybe
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> doesn't hurt to look
<wxl> *I*'d like it better that way
<wxl> otherwise i'd run it in a container or a vm
<AuroraAvenue> says "No matching snaps for "sphinx" :-(
<teward> wxl: tsimonq2 wouldn't like it as a snap lol
<teward> *shot*
<AuroraAvenue> right-okay.
<wxl> teward: yeah well if we all took tsimonq2's whine to heart, we'd be drunk
<teward> lol
<teward> wxl: what's to say i'm not already drunk from OTHER SOURCES :P
<AuroraAvenue> how Is the_Simon?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7cb76a2b7a93: Start documenting trojita initial setup] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7cb76a2b7a93
<wxl> i didn't say anything
<teward> wxl: yes you did it's right there in the logs
<teward> <wxl> you are already drunk aren't you?
<teward> :P
<wxl> XD
<wxl> simon is like oxygen.. almost everywhere
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Quote: Lubuntu Bridge Bot: ... <wxl> don't expect a "RTFM" response from us.. we want you to learn and grow in your knowledge (among other reasons because what goes around comes around)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Tell that to the b.s. message I got from apt ghetto the other day
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Might want to help make that a reality
 * teward tells wxl to read the freaking man pages.
<teward> :P
<lynorian> @sameulBanya what do you need help with
<AuroraAvenue> good bot
<teward> sorry I couldn't help there.  *lurks*
<lynorian> sphinx does not really have a snap
<AuroraAvenue> well okay.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> * you aka wxl might want to help make that happen
<AuroraAvenue> So who has a system76 laptop here?
<wxl> @SamuelBanya i try as much as i can. i walked some linux noob through using libinput to tweak their touchpad yesterday. occassionally things happen. i don't know what the situation was, but you might want to privately email me about it if you feel it's really egreious.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Eh I was ready to quit this team. I'll give you that much
<wxl> @SamuelBanya furthermore i will say that someone trying to help you, however they did it, is certainly more helpful than no one helping you.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Well what you said literally contradicted that
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So that's not true
<wxl> like i said, feel free to email about it
<AuroraAvenue> I have a thick-skin, you?
<AuroraAvenue> thick as chips.
<lynorian> thick as chips might have different meanings in different part of the world
<wxl> gmta
<AuroraAvenue> Irish chippa, pal.
 * AuroraAvenue tummy is full of irish-chips. (proper fat french-fries).
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya hello! What do you expect from me? I mean what should I prepare for cooperation?
<wxl> irish chips should be soaked in malt vinegar, so that's not really thick
<wxl> @Zlaty let's not do this here
<AuroraAvenue> I hate vinegar.
<lubot> <Zlaty> Ok, will ask in private
<AuroraAvenue> like the salt thou :B
<wxl> or don't at all
<AuroraAvenue> well its in the past now = move on.
<AuroraAvenue> so we are have the_revolution at top-o-the-hour, right ?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1140d74ca7f3: Port and username fields for setup] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1140d74ca7f3
<AuroraAvenue> Okay, fair enough.
<AuroraAvenue> I really have to get these guys on my Xiamoi phone. https://mastodon.technology/@fdroidorg
<wxl> i recently saw some f-droid alternative that included, among other things, recommendations but i can't find it again
<AuroraAvenue> oh for reals?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yooooo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey people, how's it going?
<AuroraAvenue> Hello
<lubot> * tsimonq2 slaps wxl with a fish
<wxl> heyo
<AuroraAvenue> Agenda requ.ired?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So here's how this works if you're new (because the meeting is starting now)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Everyone who wants to participate should send something to the channel saying they're here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And we go through it standup style
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So, I'm here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did I see a wxl?
<wxl> yup
<kc2bez> o/ Heyo
<guiverc> o/
<AuroraAvenue> So whats going on? https://youtu.be/liF2BEh3KNY?t=220
<lubot> <HMollerCl> HI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AuroraAvenue [<AuroraAvenue> So whats going on? https://youtu.be/liF2BEh3KNY?t=220], :P
<AuroraAvenue> :O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright so let's start with wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's new?
<wxl> ok, not much to tell, but i'm back in the ball game.
<lynorian> \o
<wxl> should be hammering out some bugs and such this weekend and getting back on things.
<wxl> i finally conceded to turning off secure boot so my virtualboxes are working again :/
<wxl> had a big long support chat with someone using libinput so i got a little more insight on that. i might write something for the manual on that until we have touchpad settings graphically
<wxl> and no i haven't signed up for lfnw yet but soon!
<wxl> ;
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lfnw?
<lynorian> linux fest northwest
<lynorian> is a conference 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thks!
<wxl> 20 year anniversary this year
<wxl> you should go!
<wxl> it'd be rad to make a little lubuntu conference out of it............
<AuroraAvenue> anything in europe?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anything in southamerica?
<wxl> they have such conferences, yes. i've never been
<AuroraAvenue> anything in the fridge - pie!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [anything in southamerica?], Ouuu, I'm trying to find someone to sponsor me to go to DebConf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's in Curitiba, Brazil
<AuroraAvenue> oh right, how much ? gofundme thingy?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There are people in the spanish channel from brazil
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe you could get something with them (you might have to talk in other conferences=
<AuroraAvenue> well 'not talking' is abit matrixy.
 * AuroraAvenue silly moo me.
<wxl> anywho the semicolon was meant to imply the completition of my statements 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [maybe you could get something with them (you might have to talk in other confere …], Maybe :)
<AuroraAvenue> OKAY so I'm gonna shut-up now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (talking to wxl, sorry Aurora!)
<AuroraAvenue> ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who's next, Dan? @kc2bez
<kc2bez> Short paste follows
<kc2bez> helped tsimonq2 with some Cala testing.
<kc2bez> Sent D51 for the manual, not sure if you saw it lynorian
<kc2bez> Need some guidance on T170
<lynorian> oh ok I am not sure I saw that
<kc2bez> NP 
<lynorian> no I had not thanks for that
<kc2bez> Usually you get them pretty quick so I thought I would mention it.
<wxl> kc2bez: RE: T170 forgive me if i'm not remembering, but have you done any sort of cherry picking before?
<kc2bez> I did the first half, but had symols errors on my build. It looks like that got fixed and pushed into proposed.
<wxl> oh yeah symbols errors ugh. i would in general advise bugging tsimonq2 if you run into those. he's the resident expert. i know a bit but not enough to be helpful in most cases, i think.
<kc2bez> I did the changes for pcmanfm-qt (second half) but my local build failed 
<AuroraAvenue> wait, Is this down just for me? https://lubuntu.me/
<wxl> do you have the logs?
<kc2bez> we can chat later about it if you want. wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @AuroraAvenue [<AuroraAvenue> wait, Is this down just for me? https://lubuntu.me/], for me too
<wxl> kc2bez: ok that's fine. you can even put stuff in the task and just ping me
<wxl> teward: go fix lubuntu.me XD
<wxl> anything else dan?
<kc2bez> That is it from me.
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl
<wxl> thank you :)
<wxl> @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, for 144 "por over additiona driver tab" I'm waiting for revision in launchapd
<wxl> is that the one that's waiting on me to look at?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> i'll try to prioritize that this weekend
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and/or @tsimonq2
<wxl> well, one of us will make it happen. right @tsimonq2 ? :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've seen some merges going on on it, but nothing appears to affect my code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> well, one of us will make it happen. right @tsimonq2 ? :)], Yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good, tell me how it works!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on T166 "package update nortification"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have coded the solution, some here tested it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it is here https://github.com/hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think we need to discuss here how we want to implement it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I created a notifier and an upgrader. But the notifiers needs to be cronted
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I tried to crete a notifier that runs constantly in the background with some timers, bu it talk some memory
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, better cron it.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd80beab4529: Rewording for users and groups] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd80beab4529
<wxl> ok. if all those notes are in there, we can look at it a bit more and discuss it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, is a long discussion to make it now
<AuroraAvenue> HMolly guy, take it this is you? https://launchpad.net/~hmollercl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @AuroraAvenue [<AuroraAvenue> HMolly guy, take it this is you? https://launchpad.net/~hmollercl], yup
<AuroraAvenue> k
<lubot> <HMollerCl> finnaly, yesterday I went into the .docx .xlsx file thing. Created this phab task for it https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179
<lubot> <HMollerCl> long story short, with the integration of LO with the liberoffice-kde5 package, the extensions of docx and xlsx files are not done automatically
<wxl> have you tried something more upstream with lxqt to see if it's problematic there? bleeding edge debian?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in kubuntu there is a checkbox that make that happen, we don't have it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is kubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1812101/+attachment/5230005/+files/Capture%20d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran%20du%202019-01-17%2017-14-44.png
<wxl> well that's a feature of dolphin, undoubtably
<wxl> you could probably rip out dolphin and replace it with pcmanfm-qt and i bet you'd reproduce the behavior
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could be, I don't have kubuntu
<wxl> does pcmanfm-qt handle extensions properly in other apps? that's probably the issue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, that give me a new insight on wjhere to look at
<wxl> ok good :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, problem is our and not from lo nor kde
<wxl> that's my guess, but it needs testing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will try to look in dolphins code
<wxl> ok, see you in a couple weeks
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja
<AuroraAvenue> Is that it? Only half an hour?
<wxl> we're not done yet AuroraAvenue 
<AuroraAvenue> :)
<wxl> anything else @HMollerCl?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ;
<wxl> k lynorian 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> return(1);
<lynorian> I have continued writing the manual everyday
<AuroraAvenue> yes, you're very engaged +1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, it's guiverc's turn :)
<guiverc> i've got nothing to say
<wxl> three cheers for lynorian! for i in 1 2 3; do echo hip hip horray; done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, cool, then it is lynorian's turn
<lynorian> I have started trojita finally
<lynorian> fixed a few typos
<wxl> sweet! thank you!
<lynorian> started some one quassel prefrences
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lynorian I configured 2 accounts in trojita, I could help with that-
<lynorian> oh I also finally got to the useage of fcitx as well
<lynorian> tab complete and pasting text in quassel
<wxl> i'd be willing to help with crypto in trojita
<wxl> fcitx: nice!
<wxl> lynorian: as i said above, hit me up for a page on using libinput for touchpad settings
<wxl> one thing about trojtia: it may be wise to include a note that it is NOT a pop client and cannot and will not do pop. imap only.
<lynorian> A ton more of prefrences for featherpad
<lynorian> I also added a ton of screenshots
<wxl> oooh great
<lynorian> I also have stlyed things to make it more obvoius what is on the screen
<wxl> that's actually really really nice; just noticed
<kc2bez> The manual is fantastic lynorian
<wxl> agreed. outstanding effort, lynorian. you are truly a star. we are so glad to have you!
<lynorian> I don't have much more on the manual but featherpad I made a request upstream to get rst syntax highlighting and tsjuan actually did
<wxl> that's amazing
<AuroraAvenue> 20minutes to-go. Launch the nukes!
<wxl> done lynorian ?
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> who's left?
<wxl> ok @tsimonq2 it is then 
<wxl> *ahem*
<wxl> simon!
 * lynorian hopes is tsimonq2 is not responding tsimonq2 is getting lubuntu.me back up
<lynorian> becasue^
<lynorian> manual is still up at least
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or maybe he's reading dolphin code
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope there was a filepicker.cpp, there is not.
<AuroraAvenue> Is 'the manual' going to be better than Ubuntu studio's?
<Eickmeyer> "Manual"?
<AuroraAvenue> lynorian> I have continued writing the manual everyda
<lynorian> I have not seen ubuntu studio's manual
<AuroraAvenue> https://manual.lubuntu.me/index.html
<Eickmeyer> Neither have I?
<lynorian> I don't really do hardly anything with audio or video production
<wxl> lynorian: the machine is up and he's not logged in. sigh.
<AuroraAvenue> well it was all over the feeds last year anyway.
<Eickmeyer> Are you referring to our audio handbook?
<AuroraAvenue> I think it was Ubuntu derivatives first .pdf like it.
<AuroraAvenue> but pretty basic.
<AuroraAvenue> it was Ubu-studio specific.
<Eickmeyer> Are you referring to this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/AudioHandbook
<Eickmeyer> I'm only asking because I was not aware we (Ubuntu Studio) had a manual.
<AuroraAvenue> think so.
<AuroraAvenue> I dwnloaded it last year.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> eickmeyer does ubuntu studio still uses xfce?
<AuroraAvenue> shared it with 100's
<Eickmeyer> HMollerCl: By default, yes.
<AuroraAvenue> 5mins to go, right?
 * AuroraAvenue hands out the lemonade.
<AuroraAvenue> And they All Had Lemonade :D
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL075054faf29d: Add how to print a webpage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL075054faf29d
<wxl> yeah
<Eickmeyer> HMolllerCl: We are adding the ability for anyone to add Studio's configuration (as in, back-end) to any flavor with Ubuntu Studio Installer with 18.04.
<wxl> probably gonna have to call ti since @tsimonq2 isn't showing up
<AuroraAvenue> ti?
<lynorian> it I think typo
<Eickmeyer> er, 19.04.
<AuroraAvenue> it? haven't seen it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry
 * AuroraAvenue bows
<AuroraAvenue> yes?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: does that mean you're going to tell us anything or not? XDF
<lynorian> wxl don't roll over laughing into a fire
<wxl> you know me well, lynorian 
<AuroraAvenue> So I'll check on Fwiday. http://lubuntu.me/
<wxl> what are you looking for?
<AuroraAvenue> its not up.
<wxl> oh yeah we'll fix it
<AuroraAvenue> cool.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24e3bab4ab97: Add correct toolbar to right click on] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24e3bab4ab97
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, do you have time?
<AuroraAvenue> Prince philly had a car crash. Okay though :)
<AuroraAvenue> I guess the meetin' is over?
<wxl> i'm running a little ragged right now being still at work and having been sick earlier in the week @HMollerCl. might be better to try tomorrow
<wxl> yeah AuroraAvenue 
<AuroraAvenue> k - see you soon.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i'm running a little ragged right now being still at work and having been …], ok, np
<wxl> feel free to hang out here
<AuroraAvenue> o/
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL013f7e0888e5: More actions on right clicking on the tab bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL013f7e0888e5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: properly launch desktop entries in terminal] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3568
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just so we're clear about why I was pissed earlier this week because clearly no one stepped in as a team member, this is what I had to deal with, wxl
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/bf3WYUp.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I will leave this team if I get another message like that my way again
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thank you very much
<wxl[m]> Email me this, as I said
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Also next time, other teammates, step up and call that out as a team thanks.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's all from me.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl[m] I simply can't find your email despite deep Google searches
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Wanna provide it again?
<wxl[m]> wxl@lubuntu.me works
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks
<teward> umm... what the heck did I just miss?
<teward> o.O
<teward> i have 12 PMs from wxl
<wxl[m]> I pm'd you a long while back I think but current issue is lubuntu.me
<teward> *zaps wxl[m] and compels wxl to read PMs*
<wxl[m]> Afk
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-18
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Uploaded changes to welcome center to include Simon and Artem in about section. Please review and approve @tsimonq2
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Me and Artem met and discussed other organizational things around the welcome center and he had some great ideas. He also showed me some example typography planned as well as general design and it should look fantastic. He will work on the buttons and background this week.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is there any reason why the Lubuntu.me website is down?
<wxl> cuz teward hasn't fixed it yet?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah gotcha
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @SamuelBanya [Is there any reason why the Lubuntu.me website is down?], Is Up ;)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just making screenshots of the current state of the welcome center since it also links to the links section of the site
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I search for a string inside files in a given directory and subdirectories?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want to search for ".docx" in all the dolphin code
<guiverc> HMollerCl: `fgrep -r string /path`  maybe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> whats teh difference between fgrep and grep?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "frgrep -lr"  to list the files
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T179: libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179#3569
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x672) https://i.imgur.com/ibXPzmu.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Check out the above pic
<teward> wxl: because I didn't even know it was down?
<teward> wxl: thought Marco was looking into it?
<teward> because of an nginx / binding problem.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> This is a sample of what Artem gave me yesterday. Looks great. Glad to have him on the team to help me out
<teward> wxl: i think Marco fixed the site.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc106b5c6001: Add move tab to start or end] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc106b5c6001
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3fca24ad8253: Add move tab to new window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3fca24ad8253
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL914fc49d83aa: Add to bookmarks via right click tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL914fc49d83aa
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a035a311c80: Finish properites descrption for lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a035a311c80
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab95e1ecc011: Add embedding fonts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab95e1ecc011
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [This is a sample of what Artem gave me yesterday. Looks great. Glad to have him …], I'm glad to work with you guys, i'll do my best
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1273814f03a3: Add other ways to reload the file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1273814f03a3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36720442cc3f: Add toggle document properties in featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36720442cc3f
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl you know Olivier tilloy? He thinks the docx issue is upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1812101/comments/9
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Btw, the checkbox also exist in windows
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I "greped" the dolphin code and found nothing about .docx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think the dialog is generated in libreoffice and they might be using something like KCheckbox instead of QCheckbox
<wxl> @HMollerCl oliver is like the ubuntu LO guy. anyways, that confuses me because it works in kubuntu.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What wxl said :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm confused
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I think that it is in LO court
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why don't we have the plugin for sensors in lxqt-panel? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-panel/tree/master/plugin-sensors
<lubot> <kc2bez> We have it. It just needs to be enabled. The sensors that are available depends on your processor and graphics card so I am not sure you could turn it on by default.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, good point!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i'm on a dell xps m1210 centrino duo t5600@1,83Ghz at this moment, might not have it. ANd in VM y suspect it doesn't have either.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 202x55) https://i.imgur.com/f3MtZsm.jpg Here is my desktop. It only has 3 available.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/JEAKE0MA/file_5962.png
<kc2bez> It is kind of a personal preference sort of thing I guess.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> another question regarding lxqtpanel, why are we using nm-tray and not this one? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-panel/tree/master/plugin-networkmonitor thats for @tsimonq2 and wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-19
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My honest complaint is the battery sensor time notice. My laptop never tells me when it's gonna die
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> In Lubuntu, even with over 300 seconds for warning
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Has anyone else experienced this issue?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Mine doesn't seem too bad. Maybe if you bump up the threshold from 10% to 15 or 20?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [another question regarding lxqtpanel, why are we using nm-tray and not this one? …], That's not an nm frontend, that's a simple networking monitor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> AAA, good decision then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Btw, I tried conman
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And it ui
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It take a looooooot more resource than gnome nm-applet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl if you want something super super super useful to do, check out the nm-tray features we need
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've done kind of
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I believe that for now, gnome nm-applet is the best we have
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need a Qt-based frontend :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can't use Plasma's
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For this next cycle we can probably test switching it out though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But it's a lot work to move everything to qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That is, until nm-tray is ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [But it's a lot work to move everything to qt], True
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Every VPN has it's own ui
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Most do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So all of this ui will have to be ported to qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lynorian> sensors is kind of pointless on a vm though
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL813a5fce64ab: Style a label and fix wrong icon theme on button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL813a5fce64ab
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe37c5c3a5a04: Fix writing with non-default icon theme] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe37c5c3a5a04
<lubot> Lyn Perrine was added by: Lyn Perrine
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL85a7f8df91ee: s/wrench/gear/ non default icon theme when writing is bad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL85a7f8df91ee
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84d64f9233f7: Start temperture applet] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84d64f9233f7
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6adb6246bc4: Fix wrench to gear] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6adb6246bc4
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc86f2a03b738: Add copy to noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc86f2a03b738
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5bc9fe11bcc4: add select all to noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5bc9fe11bcc4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1086717478477185025
<lubot> rusichVarg was added by: rusichVarg
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbf9f5bd19d6: Add noblenote font choices] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbf9f5bd19d6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6fa3cbea95e9: Add noblenote show in html] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6fa3cbea95e9
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL638e45a31123: Add show source checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL638e45a31123
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL668071b3a5a6: Add toggle show toolbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL668071b3a5a6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b455428fcb9: Add more settings for sensors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b455428fcb9
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-20
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9ae3eb4e0e4: Start sensors tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9ae3eb4e0e4
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b0175112061: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b0175112061
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9905b2b6916: Add how to change temperture sensor color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9905b2b6916
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, regarding the update notifier, originally I was thinking in running it with cron.hourly, the problem is that it runs as superuser and su cannot "write" in users x to show the message. Any ideas? I was thinking in cron because it is less resource intensive than the app itself walking and sleeping
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: What are your thoughts on shipping the Broadcom drivers in the ISO pool and then before installation with the welcome center install the drivers assuming the user agrees to it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> i.e. make it much easier for the new user while still giving them choice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you think that would be a good idea, mind if I create a task?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [If you think that would be a good idea, mind if I create a task?], If I create a task I'll probably consult an AA about the legality
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think that the broadcom issue is not that simple
<lubot> <HMollerCl> At least it was not in 16.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Where should bugs be reported now? Launchpad?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe we should create a simple instruction on how to report bugs in the webpage
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is teh wiki page we have now. ^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks!
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-13
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @The_LoudSpeaker I installled riseup-vpn via snap and tray icons are generic ones, is that expected?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (menu icon is ok)
<wxl> @HMollerCl known bug; see upstream
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ one of the unfortunate sides of snaps
<wxl> yeah well maybe that's as easily solved as the humdinger guiverc came up with
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, since I'm in vacation with family haevn't read all, but wasn't what guiverc realize foro menu and for first time installed snap?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> foro/for
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have a couple of snaps already installes and menu icon works ok, is only tray
<wxl> yeah this is system tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thx
<wxl> with what i've learned maybe there's an easy solution to this…
<wxl> oh my, though i did give guiverc credit where it's actually due gsilvapt
<wxl> he gets credit for closing this, too, indirectly https://0xacab.org/leap/bitmask-vpn/issues/161
<ubot93> Issue 161 in leap/bitmask-vpn "lxqt/lubuntu: riseup-vpn icon does not appear in the application menu" [Opened]
<guiverc> that makes sense.. I had NO IDEA what you were talking about...
<wxl> @HMollerCl (cc @The_LoudSpeaker) here's the issue regarding the riseup-vpn system tray icon https://0xacab.org/leap/bitmask-vpn/issues/138
<ubot93> Issue 138 in leap/bitmask-vpn "lxqt/Lubuntu: Riseup-vpn icon doesn't show right on lxqt-panel system tray" [Opened]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbdb80f8610b5: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbdb80f8610b5
<wxl> @kc2bez: fyi heard from bluesabre that the bug that made them install the greeter with xubuntu-desktop is this bug that affected older lightdm greeters so irrelevant to us https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1815493
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1815493 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Disable mlockall() call for systemd-240" [Critical, Fix Released]
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91703a545877: Add menu for previous next file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91703a545877
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl First attempt by trying `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop` is a fail. It does bring in a bunch of unexpected packages and then is unable to fully boot after a restart.
<wxl> @kc2bez eoan and focal?
<lubot> <kc2bez> First attempt is eoan
<lubot> <kc2bez> slow going but I am on number two. `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop^` the task select
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can try focal next but it might not be tonight at this rate.
<lubot> <kc2bez> the tasksel looks more promising in the fact it is installing fewer packages.
<wxl> ok well this isn't our HIGHEST priority fwiw
<lubot> <kc2bez> I get it. it is churning in the background
<lubot> <gsilvapt> @wxl23 @tsimonq2 re when will the change hit the archives: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/7956#issuecomment-574237263
<lubot> <wxl23> @gsilvapt [@wxl23 @tsimonq2 re when will the change hit the archives: https://github.com/sn …], Um you need to ask the Snap team. I realize they answered you but they didn't tell you an anticipated date, which is what you asked for. Only they have control over their own releases.
<lubot> <gsilvapt> Actually, they mentioned their roadmaps in which you can see the expected dates
<lubot> <wxl23> Which are outdated, which they admitted
<lubot> <gsilvapt> Ah, okay, that's different than.
<wxl> woo hoo GRUB supports LUKS2! https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1099#issuecomment-574355422
<ubot93> Issue 1099 in calamares/calamares "cryptsetup 2.1 switches to LUKS2 by default" [Open]
<lubot> Gian was added by: Gian
<wxl> @Gian hey what's up?
<lubot> <Gian> Sorry, I thought this was the main channel
<wxl> nope
<wxl> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<wxl> ^ that is
<kc2bez> We also have
<kc2bez> !offtopic
<ubot93> For discussion unrelated to Lubuntu support or development, please join the #lubuntu-offtopic channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic for Telegram.
<kc2bez> for offtopic discussion
<wxl> https://www.qt.io/events/meet-qt-514-americas-1575309404
<wxl> https://www.qt.io/events/python-and-c-interoperability-with-shiboken-1575468307
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T132: Fix the "New Login" button on screensaver window] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132#2903
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3303f385e959: Add progress bar to update notifier] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3303f385e959
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05c6629cc880: improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05c6629cc880
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b8a602aea41: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b8a602aea41
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can you help me understand what's up here? lxqt-config in ubuntu (focal) DOES NOT recommend any -l10n package but debian has since buster was in development https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/lxqt-config/blob/debian/0.14.0-1/debian/control#L33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb55b2476aba: Add missing word] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb55b2476aba
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f9a13e178b5: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f9a13e178b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb465d29a4181: Add additonal columns options to vlc playlists] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb465d29a4181
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL747291fc052b: Add record button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL747291fc052b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9adfdd4596d8: Add right click way to change audio mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9adfdd4596d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbffe27f127c8: Add increase decrease playlist text size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbffe27f127c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae2dc06afbeb: Move Status bar to own paragraph and currently playing file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae2dc06afbeb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60b2930f17ae: Add status bar to change playback speed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60b2930f17ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL170302fb6053: Finish statusbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL170302fb6053
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#2904
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0422575d5e70: Add disable visulation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0422575d5e70
<lubot> Mateusz Konieczny was added by: Mateusz Konieczny
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Usability issues - is it something considered to be a bug and worth reporting to the issue tracker?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> For example, WiFi configuration that is embedded command line gui with interface working unlike all other uis (19.10, maybe a known issue or already fixed).
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am now testing 19.10 and wondering whatever reporting such stuff to the bug tracker would be welcomed & useful & effective (I would check whatever such things are reported already to avoid creating duplicates).
<lubot> <kc2bez> Mateusz The advanced network configuration can be found in the preferences menu. perhaps that will do what you are looking to do.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Oh, I managed to use it and reset my WiFi password* … *I made a typo because functionality to show password as you type it is gone on 19.10)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> But I am curious would it be considered useful to report this very poor ui as a bug (100% keyboard based, buttons not clickable by mouse, keyboard navigation is not obvious)
<lubot> <kc2bez> That was why we added the advanced network configuration. We do have a task covering this already in our phabricator instance. https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Native nm-tray connection editor: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
<theloudspeaker> ! Standup
<theloudspeaker> !standup
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ow wow luguito. Ggwp.
<lubot> <teward001> *lights Lugito on fire*
<The_LoudSpeaker> *lugito: still doesn't works*
<lubot> <teward001> well normally it's ubot93 doing it
<kc2bez> wrong bot
<kc2bez> jinx
<kc2bez> lugito is for phab
<teward> and other things.  ubot93 is down sooooooooooooo
<teward> !standup
<teward> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<teward> wake up y'all, time to sin - i mean, check in!
<teward> *shot*
<kc2bez> o/
<wxl> i'm here but can't say much for annother 20 or so
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<teward> i'm already making my presence known so :p
<The_LoudSpeaker> I m barely awake. Was about to hit bed when the alarm went of. I will go first?
<teward> (I just copied from last time heh)
<teward> go ahead.
<teward> then wxl then myself then $everyoneElse
<The_LoudSpeaker> Nothing new from me. Apart from update of globalkeys to latest version. @kc2bez approve ploxx. TIA
<The_LoudSpeaker> That will be all. Ciao.
<kc2bez> I will take another look
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<teward> wxl you're up.
<wxl> can't
<teward> ack.  i'll go
<teward> Infra: SMTP is now pointed to the smtp server right, and I have a deployment plan for getting Phab emails working right for email-as-replies.  That'll requrie more testing once I get it fully routing aroudn where it needs to go, will put a call out for tests.
<teward> </done>
<teward> who's next?
<kc2bez> I think I am
<teward> kc2bez: go ahead
<kc2bez> Happy to help test
<kc2bez> Not much here
<kc2bez> Been banging my head on pi installs a bit.
<kc2bez> IRL work has been grinding lately
<kc2bez> That is all from me.
<teward> that leaves wxl from those of us who were in the announcement of their presence.
<teward> but i'm not in any rush :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I only can say I'm on vacation so haven't done much more than some responses in discourse
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so
<wxl> been doing a little this and that
<wxl> one thing i need @tsimonq2 to explain to me is how the heck our lxqt-config doesn't recommend the -l10n package, which debian has had for a long while
<wxl> i'm working on developing a little mentee off of discourse (see https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/a-different-wallpaper-in-each-screen/680/)
<wxl> went down a little rabbit hole with pdfs with attachments which led to a bug report https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/unable-to-view-pdf-attachments/679/27
<wxl> another bug found in lxqt-config-montior i need to follow up on (or someone with multiple monitors needs to) https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/keep-monitors-attached-expected-behavior/689/2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> one thing i need @tsimonq2 to explain to me is how the heck our lxqt-confi …], LXQt played a fun game of chicken where one release they said "oh all the translations are moving to the packages themselves" and then literally next release said "oh nevermind, it's all moving back"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet it was from when the translations were in the actual package itself
<wxl> @tsimonq2: but why haven't we synced up since then? it's been a few cycles
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I simply haven't paid attention :)
<wxl> but… merges
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Someone should merge from Debian
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We agree there
<guiverc> wxl, i'll look at discourse..689 (multiple monitors)
<wxl> but that's what i'm saying.. shouldn't this happen automagically?
<wxl> thanks guiverc 
<wxl> btw i'm sure you saw i made your lximage-qt bug wishlist
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> but that's what i'm saying.. shouldn't this happen automagically?], It should be a thing that's manually evaluated it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (without the it)
<wxl> i mean i would expect it to get caught up in mom somewhere
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would too
<wxl> no? but it hasn't
<wxl> THAT'S what i'm worried about
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd have to take a manual look
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> i mean i would expect it to get caught up in mom somewhere], you mean https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-config/ ?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> so tl;dr if we ignore what's in mom then we end up with outdated/problematic stuff
<lubot> <teward001> it's hung up because of the -0ubuntu1 in disco/eoan/focal
<lubot> <teward001> so the merge will be fully manual
<wxl> and then we have a whole boatload of lxqt packages that need fixed
<wxl> well, 13
<wxl> plus some in the packageset
<wxl> is there a way to limit this just to the packageset?
<wxl> well anyways
<wxl> then also exploring the fact that we should have i386 enabled but we don't https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/missing-foreign-architecture-in-eoan/12702/13
<wxl> here's the fix that enables i386 in ubiquity. now we need to figure out how to apply to calamares https://launchpadlibrarian.net/444082342/ubiquity_19.10.9_19.10.10.diff.gz
<wxl> it won't be in live, though
<guiverc> wxl re: discourse/multiple-screen, did you see a bug being filed?  I thought I recalled one via bugs-announce, but cannot find it
<wxl> guiverc: no
<guiverc> thanks... 
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> here's the fix that enables i386 in ubiquity. now we need to figure out ho …], even if we add it in we won't have it for 19.10 We can certainly evaluate it for 20.04 though.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^ see above for context. since our installation primarily consists of unpacking the squashfs could we add the architecture to the squashfs? i'm not sure how exactly it's generated.
<wxl> @kc2bez: that might be big enough to SRU, imho.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The released iso's won't be respun though.
<wxl> anyways otherwise maybe we need another shellprocess
<wxl> yeah true sigh
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> anyways otherwise maybe we need another shellprocess], we do some package installation at the end, we might be able to add it in.
<wxl> but it's not a package…
<lubot> <kc2bez> True. I am not in front of my computer so I am not looking at it but adding the process around that point would be good.
<wxl> yeah maybe right before packages
<wxl> but if somehow something were to depend on i386-only in the future, it would need to be in the squashfs or we'd need to do all of the package installation in the packages module
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a29d79cb48a: Reword window management summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a29d79cb48a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL85834caafdaf: Add missing obivous where window title is] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL85834caafdaf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T142: Deal with merges] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Enable i386 architecture] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @kc2bez what's the thing with i386? You want to have dpkg --add-architecture i386 by default?
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Why?
<lubot> <kc2bez> steam
<wxl> because otherwise it's a poor user experience whenever anyone wants to install anything that depends on an i386 package, e.g. steam
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Oooo
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-17
<lubot> <lynorian> yes I  have somehoow gotten used to that
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't have that in the manual dang it
<wxl> if we fix this, it will only be for 19.10
<lubot> <kc2bez> @kc2bez [steam], or wine or lutris
<lubot> <kc2bez> what will happen for 20.04?
<wxl> if we get this fixed, then it will Just Work™
<lubot> <kc2bez> I follow you now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The same command works, at this time, in 20.04
<wxl> which command
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<wxl> yeah it works fine, but it needs to be implemented ahead of time
<wxl> users shouldn't be required to do it themselves
<wxl> to get a feel for the experience, get a fresh install and open discover and install steam
<lubot> <kc2bez> what about default settings?
<wxl> thing is i want it installed ASAP because maybe someday in the future some package we have in the packageset has an i386 requirement
<lubot> <kc2bez> maybe a postinst script?
<wxl> at that point we can do it as a pre-inst in packages, but i'd like it earlier than that
<lubot> <kc2bez> it would land in live that way (not 19.10 live)
<lubot> <kc2bez> there should be a whitelist for all the 386 packages I think.
<wxl> i'm hoping @tsimonq2 has a better idea
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 is a pretty knowledgeable person
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu did it in Ubiquity so we should do it in Calamares.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Add a shellprocess module which runs the command enabling it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As for whether it goes before or after the packages module, I'm not sure. Does this command need sudo apt update to be effective? If so, should we assume users know to do that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Additionally, can this be done without network? Does this command automatically run sudo apt update?
<wxl> well if we could get it in the squashfs we'd have a one up on ubuntu, because it'd work in live
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In my opinion, in the squashfs is the wrong answer. It doesn't feel right to do that. I'd be in favor of doing it via casper if we REALLY wanted it in live, but I definitely think at minimum we need a Cala module
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The squashfs is supposed to be as clean as we can possibly get it. Plus, it'd be really hacky to test
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As for how you'd test a casper change, I don't quite remember. cyphermox or TJ- may know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But as wxl may be the only one who knows what casper's role is, casper is the software specific to the live image that e.g. sets up the live user with autologin and such
<wxl> my concern is what the future may bring
<wxl> i guess for the time being we can just get the shellprocess module and call it good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is there another angle I'm not addressing here?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'd have live and install covered by this
<wxl> oh casper? well, yeah i guess we could look into that, too
<wxl> could you put that in the task with maybe a nudge to TJ-? 
<TJ-> I think I missed the start of this was not in channel or AWOL
<wxl> @tsimonq2: here's the heavy lifting of the command https://git.dpkg.org/cgit/dpkg/dpkg.git/tree/src/main.c#n452
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TJ- [<TJ-> I think I missed the start of this was not in channel or AWOL], How do you test casper changes wrt an ISO?
<wxl> omg their error functions are ohshit or ohshite X''''''''D
<TJ-> tsimonq2: very long time since I needed to do that... vaguely... I *think* I had an extracted installer ISO image file-system booted into a virtual machine (since in almost all cases an 'ISO' is actually booted as a regular MBR/GPT image and not ISO9660+El-Torito)
<wxl> it doesn't seem like it does any apt update although i'm not sure if it's necessary
<TJ-> tsimonq2: so losetup with some 'tweaks' to ensure it correctly presents the MBR/GPT and partitions
<TJ-> wxl: what are you referring to? "dpkg --add-architecture" ?
<wxl> TJ-: yeah
<TJ-> wxl: as far as I know all that does is add to /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<TJ-> dpkg doesn't 'know' about apt 
<wxl> whether or not it *needs* it, i don't know. my guess is no. 
<wxl> there are only different pools/dists, not necessarily separate lists for archs
<wxl> if anyone'
<wxl> s curious what i mean http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<wxl> also this is a lot of fun http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<TJ-> yes, it's only relevant for binary packages. As I recall Apt internally uses /var/lib/dpkg/arch to determine the default arch (first line) or verify <package>:otherarch is valid
<TJ-> Same as putting arch-limiters/specifiers in sources.list "deb [arch=i386] ..."
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> also this is a lot of fun http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubunt …], You're awfully deep there.
<wxl> @kc2bez: you can go to ∞ if you want
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: you can go to ∞ if you want], Actually, that's not true.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Believe me, I know, I've tried. XD
<wxl> (an aside: default compose key for ° is compose-oo while ∞ is compose-88 which doesn't seem totally appropriate)
<wxl> OOOH YOU"RE RIGHT
<wxl> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<lubot> <kc2bez> When you launch Discover doesn't it do an apt update
<TJ-> It's an HTTP server, can't have too many symlinks :)
<wxl> right @kc2bez 
<wxl> so where would we make this change in casper again? i forgot from last time
<theloudspeaker> Why launch discover to test in the firat place ? Just do a fresh install. Don't connect internet. Do the add architecture command.
<theloudspeaker> I can try this in a couple of different ways as needed on a fresh install on hardware later today.
<theloudspeaker> Also, @guiverc read your latest comment on T30, sad that grub ditched us and works with mate-grub-theme. :/ But hey atleast now we are sure it wasn't a bug. I will just go and place the files to someother place this time. :) Hopefully will work.
<guiverc> I could re-install on uefi (without encryption; chose encryption as it was very different options to prior install-test... rather than what was easiest for your grub testing..)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Probably a uefi install without encryption might work. But I am not so hopeful about it.
<wxl> OMG WHY DOES SOURCEFORGE SUCK SO BADDDDDDDDD
<theloudspeaker> Lol! What happened?
<wxl> you broke
<wxl> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 : Depends: linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (= 5.3.0.28.96) but it is not going to be installed
<wxl> whatever
<theloudspeaker> ?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<ubot93> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (5.4.0.9.11, focal): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Built by linux-meta. Size 2 kB / 16 kB. (Only available for amd64, armhf, arm64, ppc64el, s390x.)
<genii> Hm
<theloudspeaker> K!
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-18
<lubot> <teward001> hey guess what
<wxl> chicken butt?
<lubot> <teward001> i have good news for y'all who have been bugging me about phab inbound mail for an eternity
<lubot> <teward001> ***IT***
<lubot> <teward001> ***FREAKING***
<lubot> <teward001> ***WORKS***
<wxl> oh you mean like it used to?
<wxl> good job! :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> wait... you fixed it *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144 <— you should be able to see this, a prime example
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] TEST TASK - DO NOT TOUCH: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144
<lubot> <teward001> yes, that one
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: well that was BEFORE we moved things around into containers
<lubot> <teward001> THAT was a pain to work around
<lubot> <teward001> BUT
<lubot> <teward001> it works
<lubot> <teward001> through our SMTP server now
<lubot> <teward001> so good news there.
<lubot> <teward001> in the interim
<lubot> <teward001> *throws salt at wxl for no apparent reason, then goes to get food*
<lubot> <kc2bez> It's phabtastic!
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 so stop nagging :P
<lubot> <teward001> re: Discourse, we have an update, so doing that now
<lubot> <teward001> then going to do its mail
<wxl> good work @teward001
<wxl> @teward001 just replied to your last update on T42 via email. no dice -___________-
<lubot> <teward001> what error if any
<wxl> nope
<lubot> <teward001> what email address?
<lubot> <teward001> because all I see are inbound messages to noreply@
<lubot> <teward001> which won't help you 😜
<lubot> <teward001> OH i know why 1 moment
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: try again, I think what happened was I forgot to open a port :D
<lubot> <teward001> what probably happened is it got stuck in your mail provider's outbound queue
<lubot> <teward001> which is what happened on my end for a bit
<lubot> <teward001> until i fixed the iptables ruels :P
<lubot> <teward001> there's your response wxl
<lubot> <teward001> it just went through
<wxl> i resent
<lubot> <teward001> yes, and it went through
<lubot> <teward001> issue was the iptables rules as i thought
<lubot> <teward001> on smtp.lubuntu.me which was too restrictive 'cause I forgot to remove the whitelist-oinly access *derps*
<lubot> <teward001> looks to work now for phab.  Gotta do more for discourse though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 so stop nagging :P], No
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9f950bcdc18: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9f950bcdc18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13c5edca0a2e: Add column for CD-DRive/Image] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13c5edca0a2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL261dee222112: Add OS Version column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL261dee222112
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b746dcf2bf5: Add size column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b746dcf2bf5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my pavucontrol icon changed to the same as the tray icon. Anyone has the same issue?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in focal
<guiverc> @HMollerCl  I don't see a difference to normal, cold rebooted this morning, but I'm far from the most observant - my volume.control panel item is speaker like, my shortcut on panel is still knob like, as is item in menu->Sound&Video
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in papirus?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> papirus-icon?
<guiverc> nah sorry, didn't think of icons - mine are Oxygen so No sorry.
<guiverc> changing Appearance to ePapirus & Apply made no difference that I can see either, but I've not logged out & back in  (some did change; but not Volume.Control (which maybe the difference; it's not pavucontrol). My pavucontrol shortcut(s) are still knobs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm
<kc2bez> It looks like the last update was on the 7th
<kc2bez> !info papirus-icon-theme focal
<ubot93> papirus-icon-theme (20200102-1, focal): Papirus open source icon theme for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Built by papirus-icon-theme. Size 13,783 kB / 135,829 kB
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pavucontrol-qt.desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is what changed in my system
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Icon=multimedia-volume-control
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe it's only me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it happens once before in other installation
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#2944
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Phoda! @teward001 !! Thanks for the work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T30: Theme GRUB  3]   15guiverc (Chris Guiver)  commented on the …], Thanks!
<oldsmokey> gd morning peoples
<lubot> <sprul> lubuntu.me or net?
<kc2bez> lubuntu.me is the official site
<lubot> <sprul> .net unofficial?
<kc2bez> yes it is unofficial
<kc2bez> it isn't under our control
<lubot> <sprul> 32x is only supported until version 18:04?
<kc2bez> That is correct. 18.04 is the only currently supported version with 32 bit. 
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-19
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills look at D69 when you are free.
<lubot> Евгений was added by: Евгений
